# Solved: Blue Screen during Install



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry all, Im a new-b.  I have a server that Im installing MS Server 2008R2 64 bit to. After installing most of the OS, during the last phases after a restarts, I get a blue screen indicating Bugcode_USB_Driver. The installation will not complete and I am requested to install again. I would like to disable the USB drivers, but Im not sure thats the answer and if it is, Im not sure how to do it. I may have to ask for extra detail, sorry, I just want this to go well. I have installed OS before but never ran into this.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello, is the hardware you have compatible with the new OS?


----------



## plschley (Apr 11, 2007)

I found the problem or at least the resolution. There must have been a setting in the BIOS that stopped complete installation because I re-set the BIOS back to defaults and after that, everything went with no pain. Thanks for your post.


----------

